# Tall Frame with hanging Tank



## tripple3 (Feb 10, 2015)

Sold.......
Listed on OC CL today... http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/4917106569.html


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 17, 2015)

bump to top....


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 22, 2015)

I am taking offers. It is going to Vets Stadium today 2/22


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 26, 2015)

another bump....


----------



## tailhole (Feb 27, 2015)

What is the length of the seat tube from center of bb to top?  Thanks.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 27, 2015)

20" Center of BB to top of clamp


tailhole said:


> What is the length of the seat tube from center of bb to top?  Thanks.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2015)

*Original Paint Mead Crusader with Tank*

Asking price lowered to $900



tailhole said:


> What is the length of the seat tube from center of bb to top?  Thanks.



20 inches  Tallest balloon frame mfg. pre war.


----------

